# Nexen vs Nankang Tyres



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So my old man's in need of some new tyres and wants some all season tyres this time round. He's looking at either Nexen NPriz 4S or Nankang N607.

Does anyone have any experience of either? Nexen seem to get really mixed reviews - Either brilliant or awful whereas Nankang seem to get fairly decent feedback more consistently. 

Cheers in advance :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I run nexen winguards on my cupra and they were great, much better than the nokian a3 winters I run on the mini.

I've also had a couple of Hyundai hire cars that have been fitted with the nexen 8000's are they were good to.


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Nexen are better imho I fit hundreds of them 
Nankang feel/seam more plastic than rubber


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not the same model - but I had nexen N6000 I think they were on my old seat. Probably one of the best tyres I've used to be honest.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

We've ordered the Nankang tyres in the end. Unlike a lot of other Nexen tyres, the NPriz 4s seems to have too many scary reviews and very poor test results. The Nankang's are hardly Conti's/Goodyear etc but there's a lot more reasonable reviews out there which ultimately swayed the decision.


----------

